# Safe to delete /var/db/freebsd-update after update is done?



## fmw (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I recently upgraded to 8.3-RELEASE. Along the way, I was able to straighten out a few glitches, so right now I'm enjoying a smoothly running system.  Only trouble is, I needed to split a few large print jobs because I ran out of disk space on /var/spool/. So the question is: can I safely delete the temp files for freebsd-update, or would that cause problems with future updates?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 5, 2012)

Please have a look at the following thread:  can /var/db/freebsd-update/ be safely deleted?


----------

